# Hulu Plus



## klyde (Feb 3, 2002)

I see Tivo is going to offer hulu plus to only the premiere boxes.

Arriving soon on TiVo Premiere: Hulu Plus. 
Hulu Plus will provide TiVo Premiere users with a convenient new source for the latest TV content, plus complete back seasons of classic hit shows. Hulu Plus subscribers will be able to stream popular shows like Glee, Modern Family, House, Grey's Anatomy and many more. Sample a show you've just heard about, catch up on a series you missed or watch every episode all season long. It's just one more reason Premiere is the most complete entertainment solution availablebar none. Learn more


----------



## jennifer (Dec 2, 2001)

klyde said:


> I see Tivo is going to offer hulu plus to only the premiere boxes.
> 
> Arriving soon on TiVo Premiere: Hulu Plus.
> Hulu Plus will provide TiVo Premiere users with a convenient new source for the latest TV content, plus complete back seasons of classic hit shows. Hulu Plus subscribers will be able to stream popular shows like Glee, Modern Family, House, Grey's Anatomy and many more. Sample a show you've just heard about, catch up on a series you missed or watch every episode all season long. It's just one more reason Premiere is the most complete entertainment solution availablebar none. Learn more


I'm a recent Hulu Plus subscriber. I'm a bit annoyed that I'm paying for content that still has commercials :-|


----------



## klyde (Feb 3, 2002)

There is no reason they cant put it on all HD boxes, its their way to force me to upgrade, its bad enough I have to pay a monthly fee for 2 boxes for they last 8 years. The best lifetime deal they offer me is $399. I'm just waiting for another OTA tivo type box to dump Tivo completely. I already have Dish HD only for $35 per month including tax. It would just cost me $5 more for locals and I could save $1.95 and dump 1 Tivo. Although I cant get any web programs over dish. If google TV continues and offers Hulu etc. I would be willing to change to that.


----------



## DrewS3 (Sep 19, 2008)

Why would Tivo want people to upgrade to Premier? They can't be making much money (if not losing money) on the hardware, and the monthly fees are the same for all the Tivos.


----------



## klyde (Feb 3, 2002)

? So you have to pay again for a new box just to get a service you cant get on your last years Tivo. The same reason they keep sending me emails to buy a new box. I already have 2 HD tivos. Should I buy a new box every 2 years to get some new service they added? Why not make it available to the HD boxes? Would cost nothing and we would not have to buy a new box.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

jennifer said:


> I'm a bit annoyed that I'm paying for content that still has commercials :-|


If you pay for Cable or Sat TV, you have commercials. So what's the difference? Hulu never said that their paid service would get rid of commercials and I'm really confused why people assume it should. What you pay for is more content on additional platforms, in a higher resolution.

If Hulu Plus was only a few bucks a month, then I might get it. Especially when I already pay for Cable TV. Besides I'm also paying for Netflix and they are raising their prices. In this economy, I'm trying to reduce my monthly spending, not increase it.


----------



## jennifer (Dec 2, 2001)

Resist said:


> If you pay for Cable or Sat TV, you have commercials. So what's the difference? Hulu never said that their paid service would get rid of commercials and I'm really confused why people assume it should. What you pay for is more content on additional platforms, in a higher resolution.
> 
> If Hulu Plus was only a few bucks a month, then I might get it. Especially when I already pay for Cable TV. Besides I'm also paying for Netflix and they are raising their prices. In this economy, I'm trying to reduce my monthly spending, not increase it.


I skip satellite commercials via dvr. Can't do that with Hulu.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

I tried this out yesterday on the PS3--didn't take me long to decided that it was in no way worth the $8/month they were asking. Indifferent PQ and AQ and unimpressive selection--I'm not sure what if anything I'd be willing to pay for it. I deleted it and canceled my trial.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

jennifer said:


> I skip satellite commercials via dvr. Can't do that with Hulu.


True, but the point is you are still paying for commercials with Cable and Sat TV. They don't provide commercial skipping, your DVR does that.

The only way I see it that Hulu Plus might get rid of commercials is if everyone cancels their subscription with them to get their attention. But that won't happen. So the only other option is that they raise the monthly price, to replace the revenue from not having commercials.

Funny how now a days, everyone wants something for free. And while many think over the air TV is free, it's not. The commercials provide the revenue, and without it OTA TV would cost consumers.


----------



## klyde (Feb 3, 2002)

Since everybody pays for cable or satellite channels how is that for free. When satellite first started and they first started charging there was no commercials, NO station banners colorful, moving and big. There were no SPLASH screens jumping up in the middle of the program to advertise what we were already watching and what was on next. What I want is to pay for what I want and NOT have to watch logos, splash screens and limited commercials.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

klyde said:


> Since everybody pays for cable or satellite channels how is that for free.


Who are you responding to?


----------



## klyde (Feb 3, 2002)

True said:


> I think you wrote this. I may be paying for commercials but thats not the way it started out. Referring to cable and satellite.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

klyde said:


> I may be paying for commercials but thats not the way it started out. Referring to cable and satellite.


I don't remember Cable TV ever not having commercials, we first got it back in the late 70's. You may be thinking about premium services like HBO and Showtime. But yes, sadly even those services now have commercials between movies.

Unfortunately there is no way Cable or Sat can have continue providing premium services without additional revenue. Salaries and fees have all increased adding to their operating expenses. Of course, I'm sure greed factors into the equation as well.


----------



## klyde (Feb 3, 2002)

That may be true, but do they really have to have a large logo on the screen some in color some moving and splash the screen with the program commercial for what were watching and whats on next and attach a banner to the logo for a new or season premier of one of their program. Commercials I can skip but I can not get rid of those damd logos and splash screens. I hate them. I also can not scribe's to only the channels I want. Why is DIY a premimium channel when HGTV, TLC, Discovery etc. is not.


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

Resist said:


> What you pay for is more content on additional platforms, in a higher resolution.


My understanding is that Hulu Plus actually offers less content than regular free Hulu. I had planned on signing up when it came to the Xbox, but then I noticed the two shows I watch regularly on Hulu were not included in the Hulu Plus subscription...and there only seemed to be one show that I wanted to watch and catch up on back seasons that was available.

I like the concept, and I like the price...but they need to have all of the content available on free Hulu, plus quite a bit of extra content for it to be worth much of anything to me.


----------



## jstutman (May 19, 2006)

Just wanted to add, in case it was noticed. TONS of the Hulu plus content is not available to be streamed via the PS3 or any remote media. Hulu Support said that copyright protection from the source and there agreement does not allow much of the content to be streamed unless it is via the PC


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I totally hear you! I also can't stand the network logos either, thank goodness they are more transparent now than they used to be. I've told Charter Cable for years all I wanted was Hi Def content and hate having to pay for Standard Def content to get the channels I really want. 

I'm just about ready to drop Cable TV in favor of OTA and Internet content. The problem is, some of my favorite shows are on numerous networks. It would suck if certain episodes ended up costing me more in the long run.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

jennifer said:


> I'm a recent Hulu Plus subscriber. I'm a bit annoyed that I'm paying for content that still has commercials :-|


Kinda like cable?


----------



## PaJo (Dec 17, 2001)

I tried Hulu plus for about 2 weeks, I did not like it, found it had a lot less for me than Netflix streaming. I read yesterday Netflix signed a new contract with ABC/Disney and will carry current seasons of several of their shows, may have been something like a 15 day delay on new episode, but I don't mind waiting.

on edit: I was using the Hulu desktop application on the pc


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

I can't see this being a very popular deal until they remove the commercials or make it free. They just don't have enough content to consistently bring in the monthly subscriber for a long period of time. Netflix has a lot more value than Hulu Plus ever will (in my opinion).


----------



## Scyber (Apr 25, 2002)

magnus said:


> I can't see this being a very popular deal until they remove the commercials or make it free. They just don't have enough content to consistently bring in the monthly subscriber for a long period of time. Netflix has a lot more value than Hulu Plus ever will (in my opinion).


In my case there is enough content on Hulu plus that it resolves the conflicts that necessitated 3 TiVos in my household. I'll drop my 3rd TiVo and add Hulu Plus and make out $2 ahead on the monthly charge alone (not even figuring in the cablecard fees). I lose the ability to watch TiVo shows on the 3rd TV, but that is something that is OK b/c there is just enough content on Hulu plus to provide enough viewing options on that TV.


----------



## klyde (Feb 3, 2002)

I just got an email on a new post but the post is gone. Are our posts Censored now?

Ill post the first line.

Hello klyde,

gjdewald has just replied to a thread you have subscribed to entitled - Hulu Plus - in the TiVo Coffee House - TiVo Discussion forum of TiVo Community.

This thread is located at:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=460568&goto=newpost

TiVo must be feeling good about their business lately because suddenly they are back to giving poor customer service. A couple months ago, I bought a Premiere.


----------



## shaown (Jul 1, 2002)

klyde said:


> I just got an email on a new post but the post is gone. Are our posts Censored now?


Censored by whom lol 
More likely someone deleted their own post for whatever reason.


----------



## klyde (Feb 3, 2002)

Don't know it was complaining about Tivo service if you are subscribed to this thread you should have gotten a copy.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

klyde said:


> I just got an email on a new post but the post is gone. Are our posts Censored now?
> 
> Ill post the first line.
> 
> ...


If you really want to read the post it is in another thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8277724#post8277724​
Thanks,


----------



## klyde (Feb 3, 2002)

Thanks but I got the whole message in my email alert. I just wondered since it was not at the location in the alert.


----------



## MediaLivingRoom (Dec 10, 2002)

HULU PLUS is crap, they only have a limited set of shows on devices such as Mobile, Future TiVo compared to web based Hulu Plus. Why would I pay for Hulu and only get some of the shows, so I am forced to use only a laptop. Why even have it on TiVo or iPad, etc.. when its gimped.


----------

